# Some of the pics of the puppies (Our keepers and a few of the others)



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Roccos_Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

oh my god! You're Pitbull is Georgous! Rednose? He's lovely!!!!!!!  How old? His tails kinda long for a docked one , isnt it? Either way , hes just perfect!


----------



## Big Paws Up (Oct 12, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Roccos_Mom said:


> oh my god! You're Pitbull is Georgous! Rednose? He's lovely!!!!!!!  How old? His tails kinda long for a docked one , isnt it? Either way , hes just perfect!


They are not american pit bull terriers, those are cane corso. 

OP: They are gorgeous pups, is it just the two puppies?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Roccos_Mom said:


> oh my god! You're Pitbull is Georgous! Rednose? He's lovely!!!!!!!  How old? His tails kinda long for a docked one , isnt it? Either way , hes just perfect!


Based on her username, I would assume they are Cane Corsos (aka Italian Mastiffs)

_chaos beat me to it!_


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes Cane corsi but if you aren't used to seeing them then I am used to the comments about pits and it doesn't offend me.

There are actually 4 different puppies, the first 2 are one puppy, the second 2 are another puppy, the next 3 are another and the last 2 are another. The 2 formentino with the ears done are the ones that are staying her with us to see how they mature.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

geez. this urks me, but having a Cane Corso myself makes me partial. doesnt offend me, just urks me lol. These dogs get their tail docked at the 3rd vertebrae, unlike pits and rotts. they are completely unlike pitbulls. and really, they look nothing like pits at the age of this one if you really know what to look for, but i guess to those who think a docked tail and cropped ears look like pits, it can be deceiving.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> Yes Cane corsi but if you aren't used to seeing them then I am used to the comments about pits and it doesn't offend me.
> 
> There are actually 4 different puppies, the first 2 are one puppy, the second 2 are another puppy, the next 3 are another and the last 2 are another. The 2 formentino with the ears done are the ones that are staying her with us to see how they mature.


lol, as puppies i can understand more thinking they are pits. but it's all part of owning the breed i guess. hell, ive even heard rottwieler. im like wtf kind of rott has cropped ears and brindle?

does she hold her ears like that or did she just get them done? some seem to take a while to stand up ive seen. luckily, Canon's cartilidge is fairly dense and his stood well. my wife wants a formentino female, more of the apricot colored than the lighter tan though


----------



## Big Paws Up (Oct 12, 2011)

The average person has no idea what is a pit and what isn't. And even some "kind of" in the know are mislead because so many dogs are labeled as "pit bull". I have been asked if my Tazzy is a pit bull - she's a black lab mix.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

Big Paws Up said:


> The average person has no idea what is a pit and what isn't. And even some "kind of" in the know are mislead because so many dogs are labeled as "pit bull". I have been asked if my Tazzy is a pit bull - she's a black lab mix.


true, true


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

MATT62485 said:


> lol, as puppies i can understand more thinking they are pits. but it's all part of owning the breed i guess. hell, ive even heard rottwieler. im like wtf kind of rott has cropped ears and brindle?
> 
> does she hold her ears like that or did she just get them done? some seem to take a while to stand up ive seen. luckily, Canon's cartilidge is fairly dense and his stood well. my wife wants a formentino female, more of the apricot colored than the lighter tan though


Their father is a lighter fawn in colour and so is their auntie lol! But these ones have mor carbonation in their coats. I don't know if it will stay or not but I am okay with the colour, I tend to prefer the darker colours myself but they are what they are. Their ears were done a bit ago but we have to post the females as her's just won't seem to get the hint and stay up. With our adult females we didn't have this problem but they were done by a vet in the US. 

Up here corsi are still rare, as in most have no idea what they are seeing and everything is labeled a pit. It doesn't bother me, I just correct the assumption and move on. It is a lot like people who call looking for a puppy and they say Cane (as in sugar cane), I just subtly correct and they usually pick right up on it and ask for the correct way again.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Big Paws Up said:


> The average person has no idea what is a pit and what isn't. And even some "kind of" in the know are mislead because so many dogs are labeled as "pit bull". I have been asked if my Tazzy is a pit bull - she's a black lab mix.



I had someone ask if my 95lb female was a pug... ummmm yes the giant variety lol


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> Their father is a lighter fawn in colour and so is their auntie lol! But these ones have mor carbonation in their coats. I don't know if it will stay or not but I am okay with the colour, I tend to prefer the darker colours myself but they are what they are. Their ears were done a bit ago but we have to post the females as her's just won't seem to get the hint and stay up. With our adult females we didn't have this problem but they were done by a vet in the US.
> 
> Up here corsi are still rare, as in most have no idea what they are seeing and everything is labeled a pit. It doesn't bother me, I just correct the assumption and move on. It is a lot like people who call looking for a puppy and they say Cane (as in sugar cane), I just subtly correct and they usually pick right up on it and ask for the correct way again.


Canons mom is a lighter fawn, they are pretty but we like the more carbon version better too! I was on the fence with blue or brindle, but I'm glad we got a brindle. 

Yea, some of their ears have a tough time, I couldn't tell if it was just the way she held them or what. Atleast they aren't great dane or pitbull cut lol. A little massaging/posting will solve it though! 

yea, id much rather someone say "cain corso" than pit thou lol.

how old are the natural eared pups?


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

MATT62485 said:


> Canons mom is a lighter fawn, they are pretty but we like the more carbon version better too! I was on the fence with blue or brindle, but I'm glad we got a brindle.
> 
> Yea, some of their ears have a tough time, I couldn't tell if it was just the way she held them or what. Atleast they aren't great dane or pitbull cut lol. A little massaging/posting will solve it though!
> 
> ...


These pups are a result of a brindle and a formentino male. We had a good mix in the litter as far as colours ( brindle, blue brindle, fawn, formentino) I like the carbon that we seem to get with our lines as well  We have been massaging and thing were going well and then they start to teeth and it seems to put us back some so we are going to post for a couple of days to get them back in the right direction again and then we will massage again. Ugh I hate too high or too low crops, we tried a new vet in our area so we are going to see how they turn out as we would like them to be like mama's.

LOL! I guess I am just used to it and one mistake is no different than the other to me  

They are all litter mates so they are all just turned 19 weeks yesterday.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

oh wow, they're all so gorgeous!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I am in love with Cane Corso's and your puppies are beautiful. The 5th photo is my favorite. 
I hope to be able to own a one, one day.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

MATT62485 said:


> geez. this urks me, but having a Cane Corso myself makes me partial. doesnt offend me, just urks me lol. These dogs get their tail docked at the 3rd vertebrae, unlike pits and rotts. they are completely unlike pitbulls. and really, they look nothing like pits at the age of this one if you really know what to look for, but i guess to those who think a docked tail and cropped ears look like pits, it can be deceiving.


Pits are not a docked breed.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Pits are not a docked breed.


doesn't mean people dont dock them. most people are used to seeing a docked tail like people would dock a rott or people who dock pits, ive seen quite a few pits with docked tails. my parents rott has a natural tail, germany has banned it so he conforms to their standards as that was their breeders wish.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> These pups are a result of a brindle and a formentino male. We had a good mix in the litter as far as colours ( brindle, blue brindle, fawn, formentino) I like the carbon that we seem to get with our lines as well  We have been massaging and thing were going well and then they start to teeth and it seems to put us back some so we are going to post for a couple of days to get them back in the right direction again and then we will massage again. Ugh I hate too high or too low crops, we tried a new vet in our area so we are going to see how they turn out as we would like them to be like mama's.
> 
> LOL! I guess I am just used to it and one mistake is no different than the other to me
> 
> They are all litter mates so they are all just turned 19 weeks yesterday.


nice. crazy how much a month makes. Canon is 15 weeks tomorrow, 19 weeks doesnt seem like much but they are pretty big compared to him. then again, he was 12.5lbs when we brought him home 6 weeks ago.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Damon'sMom said:


> I am in love with Cane Corso's and your puppies are beautiful. The 5th photo is my favorite.
> I hope to be able to own a one, one day.


That would be the boyfriends favored male... he is in an awkward stage at the moment lol so he is a bit like a Clydesdale when we take him out compared to the girls



MATT62485 said:


> nice. crazy how much a month makes. Canon is 15 weeks tomorrow, 19 weeks doesnt seem like much but they are pretty big compared to him. then again, he was 12.5lbs when we brought him home 6 weeks ago.


Time goes fast and they will grow in spurts. Some weeks it looks to me like they haven't grown much at all but other weeks it is like crap where did my puppy go. I am not sure of their weight at this point but they had another check up and vaccines at 17 weeks and ranged between 42 to 47 lbs. I honestly can't remember the weights at 8 weeks old but I can say that I do wish they would slow down a little, I hate not having the puppy for too long  You guy is from Pirate's Den right? I have seen Jen's dogs before in pics and they aren't any slouch in the size department so before you know it look out you will have a big guy on your hands 



MATT62485 said:


> doesn't mean people dont dock them. most people are used to seeing a docked tail like people would dock a rott or people who dock pits, ive seen quite a few pits with docked tails. my parents rott has a natural tail, germany has banned it so he conforms to their standards as that was their breeders wish.


There is a few around here that have been done but it is to pass them off as a rare breed and make more $$ selling them. Is no different then when they have a rottie cross around here and they still dock the tails.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> Time goes fast and they will grow in spurts. Some weeks it looks to me like they haven't grown much at all but other weeks it is like crap where did my puppy go. I am not sure of their weight at this point but they had another check up and vaccines at 17 weeks and ranged between 42 to 47 lbs. I honestly can't remember the weights at 8 weeks old but I can say that I do wish they would slow down a little, I hate not having the puppy for too long  You guy is from Pirate's Den right? I have seen Jen's dogs before in pics and they aren't any slouch in the size department so before you know it look out you will have a big guy on your hands .


oh yea, im hoping he continues to grow slow, the slower the better for joints, etc hopefully. he is about 32lbs now

yea, Jen is a good friend of ours. Her dogs are of good size, I like their look and temperaments too. Do you know her just from breeding?


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

MATT62485 said:


> oh yea, im hoping he continues to grow slow, the slower the better for joints, etc hopefully. he is about 32lbs now
> 
> yea, Jen is a good friend of ours. Her dogs are of good size, I like their look and temperaments too. Do you know her just from breeding?


Yes she is a member on some of the corso board that I am a member on as well but being up in Canada means I don't get to meet as many of the breeders I would like ;~) Internet relationships unless I can get to see them when I am down with my dogs.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

oh cool. are you on corsotalk? yea, you dont hear about many breeders in canada. do u have a facebook for your kennel?


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

wow! those are beautiful dogs. cane corsi are so stunning to look at.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm loving that brindle boy!! Maybe I need to take a little drive huh?LOL They're beautiful


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

MATT62485 said:


> oh cool. are you on corsotalk? yea, you dont hear about many breeders in canada. do u have a facebook for your kennel?


I used to be on corsotalk a couple of years ago but don't frequent it any more. Ugh you can hear lots about breeders in Canada but the part most tend to hear is about the Rustic kennel in Ontario that has done nothing but ruin the breed up here and we have been fighting the bad reputation since. I do have a FB page we just started after this litter arrived it is under my kennel name Black Shadow and although I tend to be getting a little slack the farther I get along in my own pregnancy I am going to try and make sure we get updated pics up there at least once a month of the ones we kept as well as any new additions or plans for the future.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Jenn~n~Luke said:


> I'm loving that brindle boy!! Maybe I need to take a little drive huh?LOL They're beautiful



LOL! Both brindles are girls  But you are more than welcome to come for a drive if you want to meet them. We might be trying to get out with at least 2 to the Moncton show in November to get them used to the atmosphere before hitting the ring next year.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> I used to be on corsotalk a couple of years ago but don't frequent it any more. Ugh you can hear lots about breeders in Canada but the part most tend to hear is about the Rustic kennel in Ontario that has done nothing but ruin the breed up here and we have been fighting the bad reputation since. I do have a FB page we just started after this litter arrived it is under my kennel name Black Shadow and although I tend to be getting a little slack the farther I get along in my own pregnancy I am going to try and make sure we get updated pics up there at least once a month of the ones we kept as well as any new additions or plans for the future.


ill add yall. and congrats on all accounts!


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks it has been a busy year with a couple of surprises  but an exciting year that we have been having fun with.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> LOL! Both brindles are girls  But you are more than welcome to come for a drive if you want to meet them. We might be trying to get out with at least 2 to the Moncton show in November to get them used to the atmosphere before hitting the ring next year.


Good god I'm really burnt tonight lol. I have a good excuse though...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh man I love that really heavy brindling. *swoon*


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, they are just gorgeous. Congratulations on a fine looking litter.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Jenn~n~Luke said:


> Good god I'm really burnt tonight lol. I have a good excuse though...


LOL! No worries... must be the air there 



sassafras said:


> Oh man I love that really heavy brindling. *swoon*


Thanks that brindling comes from both mama and grandpa  The first blue female reminds me so much of her grandpa that she is nicknamed after him 



+two said:


> Wow, they are just gorgeous. Congratulations on a fine looking litter.


Thanks for a first litter we are pretty happy with how they are turning out. Will play the watch and wait game now to see how they mature and what we still need to improve upon and take it from there.


----------

